# If i get a pig will it eat me?



## Ninny

Okay the sight of pigs makes me want curl up in  a ball & pray not to die.     They scare me silly.  DH likes them. He has been talking about maybe getting some one day.    I am honstly afaird id get eaten.    But  I also need to get over this.  I saw a ad for a kune kune with a toddler and it peaked my intrest.   Im wondering if i got a pet pig would it eat me or my kids someday?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

maybe.

i know - not the answer you were looking for. are you wanting pigs for food or friends?

pigs can be big, mean, and very very strong. personally i would never have one for a pet. ever. and i mean never ever. i dont recommend it to anyone if you have doubts - do some research on how many "cute little pigs" get turned into animal control b/c people find out they can be big, mean, and very very strong. 

some folks will say that pigs are "just like dogs." i think this is ridiculous. the difference is, if i fall down in the yard my dogs will come and lay down by me until my husband gets home - then they will lead him to me. if i fell down in the pig yard they would start chewing on me. 

we raise pigs for food and i do not get into the pen with them and only approach the fence with a couple of big dogs and a hickory stock cane. i do this because a couple years go one of our pigs tried to come over the fence at me - to get the feed bucket. other folks here will tell you of their injuries or folks they know who've been hurt by them.

old timers will tell you they wont let their kids around the hogs until they (kids) are older. those of us in the know would tell you that those people with their toddlers in with the pigs dont like they kids very much. sure its a cute picture - until someone gets hurt. 

and just like any animal - if you are nervous around them they will know it... which kinda puts you at the loosing end of a fight. 

so i guess if you arent in it 'whole hog' then maybe consider ducks!?


----------



## patandchickens

Yes, they will fly out of their pen and walk straight thru the solid walls of your house and eat you as you sleep on the sofa some evening. Run away!!! 

LOL, they are just animals. I mean, if you got a pig, how would you keep/confine it? If it's in a REALLY TRULY PIGPROOF enclosure (which is not, apparently, all that easy to do - but by no means impossible) and things are arranged so that if you have to be the one feeding/watering it you can do so from safely over the fence... then what's the problem?

OTOH if the plan would be to cheap out on the fencing and just hope it doesn't get loose, then it doesn't sound fair to get an animal that you would be afraid of if it were loose and unable to constructively deal with.

Pat


----------



## Ninny

It is true though that pigs do eat people right? The DH says im full of it.     If we got one it would have to be a pet as i dont eat pork.


----------



## TigerLilly

Ninny said:
			
		

> It is true though that pigs do eat people right? The DH says im full of it.     If we got one it would have to be a pet as i dont eat pork.


I've heard if a pig is starved that it will...but I've also read stories in the news about Granny croaking & having her starving cats start eating her!


----------



## freemotion

Pigs will eat flesh.  Absolutely.  My dad tells of a time he had a dead rabbit and threw it into the pig pen just to see what would happen....and it didn't even hit the ground before it was gone.

I had an incident with my pigs....still quite small, like a medium dog....when I got scratched by a raspberry thorn while walking in their pasture.  They INSTANTLY zero'd in on the blood on my leg and after that, they would "taste" me at every opportunity.  It creeped me out.  I KNEW they were tasting me.  I stopped going into their pasture.  One day, while reaching in to dump the water tub to add fresh water, one came over quickly and I pulled my hand out just in time...I felt teeth on my hand.

By the time they were 40 lbs they were dumping their big water tub with one quick and effortless move.  It is a 20 gallon tub, filled it weighs over 160 lbs.  

When I started telling this story, I was horrified at all the stories that came back to me....so many people had someone in their lives with a missing finger or a close call with a pig.  I'm not talking about stories that start with, "I have a friend who's husband's college roommate's grandmother's cousin....."  Rather, the stories start with, "My Aunt Mary lost her finger when...."

My pigs were cute and nice  and quite friendly at first.  One drop of blood on my leg and I was suddenly the food rather than the bearer of food.

Just animals?  Nope.  Like alligators and apes and tigers, they do not make good pets.  It is a rare one that does.  Be realistic and smart.  Pigs are for eating.  I mean, us eating them.


----------



## Bossroo

My cousins' dad was a police investigator at the time that the mob was infamous.  More than once he investigated , but not proven, the disappearance of cops that were supposedly hit and never found.  Most clues led to pig farms where not a shred of a body part or bone evidence was ever found.


----------



## jhm47

I got 30+ stitches from a boar that tusked me in my right leg.  It happened in the blink of an eye.  They are not pets.  Took most of the summer to heal.  Pig teeth/mouths are full of nasty bacteria, and I got a horrible infection.


----------



## elevan

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I got 30+ stitches from a boar that tusked me in my right leg.  It happened in the blink of an eye.  They are not pets.  Took most of the summer to heal.  Pig teeth/mouths are full of nasty bacteria, and I got a horrible infection.


My uncle has a titanium knee for the same reason.

And we just had to put down a pot belly pig for seriously injuring one of our horses.  He took a huge chunk out of his leg.  He was a 150 pound adult. And most of you are talking about full size pigs which weigh a whole lot more.


----------



## country freedom

Pigs are food animals - NOT PETS!

I've seen two pigs tear a live hen into two pieces - one got ahold of her wing, another got her leg and just tore her apart - alive!

At feeding time, you really have to be aware of them - they are hungry, and they will go after you - feed pigs while you are on the opposite side of the fence-line.

When I was younger (around 10 yrs old), I had to defend myself with a tobacco stick from our family's hungry pigs, when I fell from the rafters into the pig-sty, in our barn - I was a tomboy. I guess it was getting close to slop-time.

IMO - pigs are beautiful, but, dangerous.
I would rank them under bulls as being just that dangerous.
Pigs and bulls are not pets, only food on the hoof.


----------



## Calliopia

The reason we do pot belly pigs for meat is I have a fighting chance against the pot belly if something goes wrong.  Not so my dad's 250-300lb horkers.  I stay away from those puppies.  Yes, they're a heritage breed, yes, they're cool, yes, he's doing a service to the planet by keeping and breeding them.... not me man. 



If you want to keep pigs go with some thing small. You can still get meat off of a pot belly or a guinea hog.  It's not as much and it's not as efficient but I've found it to be a lot less dangerous.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I have a different view than most people. I really like pigs, and I think they'd make fine pets IF you raise them right.  They ARE smart, smarter than an average border collie (which are smart dogs).  Pigs can easily be trained.  If you want a pet, I'd recommend getting a piglet and start training it young, just like you'd do with your dog.  Pigs are very curious (because again, they're smart) and they use their mouth just like a puppy would use its mouth to explore things.  

I worked with pigs in college and never had an incident, not saying that it can't happen, but pigs arent' all mean vicious animals.  We used to raise ~10-12 feeder pigs (around 40 lbs) twice a year to market weight and I'd frequently go in the pen with them and hang out.  We've got pictures of me and a friend in their laying with them while they're napping.   

I worked several years at the birthing center of our state fair, and we'd get sows in that we didn't know and didn't know us.  They were all nice gals and we never had any issues, though we did know to watch out because a sow that's about to deliver (or a sow that has piglets) can be VERY protective.  

I guess I like them so much because one of my favorite professors was the pig king, I'm telling ya the man knew everything there was to know about pigs.  He used to have to do studies on them and he'd have to draw blood from the pigs fairly frequently.  He trained his pigs to stand to get blood drawn and in return they'd get a drink of grape soda.  

So, IMO, pigs are wonderful IF they are trained to act like nice pigs. You can't expect an adult pig to be nice if it's not been raised as a pet.  

And, yes pigs can be dangerous, especially in groups.  When I was in 4-H, one of the boys in my 4-H club had to fight off his group of hogs when his grandfather had a heart attack and hit his head when he fell down.  So, they definitely can be dangerous, but they're not savage monsters.


----------



## patandchickens

Oh for sure they are omnivores, meaning they will happily kill and eat critters they are able to catch. They do on rare occasion kill people who fall into their enclosure, and have certainly been used for disposal of dead bodies (a particularly disturbing recent example being the hog farmer out in B.C. who killed like 40 or so women and disposed of the bodies by this method)

But I do not know as that makes pigs especially more dangerous than, say, an aggressive bull or ram -- who may not want to *eat* you after they've broken your back and poked holes in you and trampled you to death, but by that point it is not going to matter to you a whole lot what their dinner plans are.

Basically if you keep YOU (and the kids) out of the pig pen, and the pigs IN the pig pen, nothing is going to happen to you  

Pat


----------



## jhm47

As many of you can tell, I've been an EMT for 22 years now.  I've seen quite a few things here in our rural area.  This has made me very safety conscious, and I don't hesitate to tell people to dehorn their cattle/goats/sheep.  I'm also very adamant about people who have little or no experience with various farm animals to be VERY careful with them.  

IMHO, the OP is clueless about pigs.  She likely has no safe place to keep them, has no idea about the proper care of one, and is better off without them.  

I grew up raising almost every farm animal there is, with the exception of goats, and have been injured myself many times when I was careless and let my guard down for an instant.  In fact, I'm just now recovering from an incident where one of my very tame cows rammed me into the side of my trailer and injured my wrist quite badly.  This happened in a split second, and the cow was not trying to hurt me, but she was so much bigger and stronger than I am------well you get the idea!

So---for those of you who are considering getting pigs, cows, sheep, whatever, be careful.  Do everything possible to ensure your safety and the safety of your loved ones.  And, good luck!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> But I do not know as that makes pigs especially more dangerous than


most herd animals (which are most farm animals) are at some level afraid of people. sure intact male animals may not be - especially in rut. but most farm/prey animals have more flight than fight. 

but as far as i can tell, pigs ARENT afraid of people like a goat or a sheep. like aggieterpkatie said, they are curious which gives them a certain fortitude that other farm animals dont have. 

and they are very very very strong. i think chunkydunk was the one who said a hog can move 3x's its body weight without even trying. 

thats why they are more dangerous - especially for folks who dont have a lot of experience. and it isnt as easy as "get good fencing." Freemotion, Bourbon Red, and we had a terrible time keeping our pigs in the fence this summer and we arent newbies. 

Ninny, i hope you know that we arent picking on you. at lot of folks have a disney view of farm animals and sometimes it just isnt the same as being with them every day. i'm sure you'll do whats right for your family - and will take our input to heart.


----------



## freemotion

Especially since you have children.  I don't let kids near my pigs.  The risk is just too great, and pigs can go from snuggly to mistaking a finger for a fat, juicy grub in a heartbeat.

I'm not saying don't get pigs.  I have them and will again.  I'm saying don't put anyone at risk, and build a stinkin' fortress for a pen that includes strong fencing AND electric.

Another thing with pigs is their low profile.  They see us from the knee down, and those two little sticks with shoes aren't that intimidating.  They can also tip us over quite easily, since we are top-heavy.  Imagine a linebacker diving for your shins.


----------



## Ninny

ohiofarmgirl 
    i know your not picking on me.  You guys just gave me more amio agasint the DH and his i want a pig.    Ill be sticking with my goats.


----------



## freemotion

Goats are naughty enough!   I love my goaties!


----------



## limette

I have my first pig and although I don't think she'll eat me, I am on guard around her.  She is only 10 weeks and is very strong and heavy.  I go in to her paddock but don't let the kids in because she'd knock them right over.

She is extremely friendly, always running up to the gate when anyone is in visual range.  She loves to be scratched and will squeal until you give in.  I love having a pig around and will be getting 2 more in the spring.


----------



## Theo

During the summers I was in college, I worked for my grandparents on their farm in Iowa. They raised cattle and corn, but once in a while grandpa would raise some pigs. My grandmother hated it, because it was hard work and dangerous.

Hard work, because the pigs were constantly chewing through the wire, metal and boards of their enclosure. Dangerous, because grandpa would have to climb into the pen to fix it. He never took his eyes off the pigs. He never let me in the pen except once. A pig sniffed my booted toe, then bit it. Took me one second to fly over that fence, and grandpa never let me go back in to help him.

Pigs are not pets. Their behavior is unpredictable. Yes, they are as smart or smarter than dogs, but unlike dogs they were not bred to be companions to humans. 

In my opinion, f you don't have experience raising large livestock, do not start with a pig.


----------



## sevenmile

One reason pigs don't make good pets is that they continue to grow to some degree throughout their lives.  They will really get big!  Google "teacup pig" if you want a really little one.

The pigs I am around come out of the show pig world, and the breeding stock is far more docile than a few decades ago. But even so, I always have something in hand like a bucket or shovel when in a farrowing pen.

My biggest fear with the boars is when they decide they want to be scratched they can easily pop your knee, or nip you with a tusk as others have stated.  Like a 500lb puppy.


----------



## PattySh

If you are nervous around animals they will read you and you run more risk of being hurt. Any animal has the potential to hurt you even the smallest chicken can bite hard especially if you go out with sandals on! I would say don't get any animal unless you are educated fully on their care, comfortable handling that animal and then always use common sense, watch their body posture and be alert. Always choose animals with good temperaments that have been handled well by humans. I just raised two female pigs and one was very mean and did bite me twice. I was afraid of her and she knew it. She is currently in the freezer. Our other female pig just had babies and tho she is very tame I was super on guard because she was in pain. She was fine for the births but when she first got up and was still in pain boy she let me know to stay out of her pen til she figured out those babies. Today she is fine with family members handling her and the babies. I have a good size boar and he is very tame, but I do not trust him fully do to his sheer size and the fact you cannot control a pig like you can a horse for instance. I do not let my young grandkids near any of our farm animals unsupervised ever and always stay near visiting people as the animals can act very different around strangers.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> Pigs are not pets. Their behavior is unpredictable. Yes, they are as smart or smarter than dogs, but unlike dogs they were not bred to be companions to humans.


well said, Theo.. 'ceptin' the part about being smarter than dogs
;-)

but really so many folks have the Disney version of pigs... i keep trying to find a way to explain it. mind if i quote you?


btw - welcome over here.. hope you'll join in often


----------



## Tonkatuff

Pigs are not pets?  Don't tell that to my two "Disney characters!"  If you treat them like they are savage beasts, do you expects them to act any different?  I've raised mine to behave the way I expect them to behave... I've TAUGHT them what is expected of them and yet I can safely interact with them in their pen, in their shed, while they're eating, I can medicate them, vaccinate them, check their teeth & feet... all the things I can do to my dogs.  The difference between them & my dogs?  The pigs were smarter, learned faster & their behavior is more predictable.  

Pork is one of my favorite meats to cook & eat... and I loved the thought of raising my own meat.  But once I came to know (and love) the incredible beings behind those beautifully lashed eyes... I was never able to take them to market:/    Thankfully there are many local farmers raising pastured pork in my area!


----------



## theawesomefowl

This thread is creepy! maybe I shouldn't get pigs! I am not scared of them though, but am not planning on going up to some random hog and HUGGING it!!


----------



## txhomegrown

YES, your pig will eat you. It will sneak into your bedroom and devour you while you sleep. Then it will raid your refrigerator and eat everything in there. After it is done, it will go back out to the pig pen and act innocent.


----------



## theawesomefowl

Well....maybe, but I'm not letting any stupid pig eat ME! I like pigs. I think if you hate and fear them, they know it, and remember they are huge animals. But they are very smart, and are NOT evil, ohiofarmgirl! 
You shouldn't get a pig if you will fear it. I am going to get mine young and train them.


----------



## rovergirl

We raise 1-2 pigs each year in our backyard and have never been eaten. Pigs can be mean if you treat them that way. But we treat them nice and they treat us the same. I don't normaly get in the pen with them just because I am a small person and they are strong! But my husband goes in there with them without any problem. Infact they love to be scratched on the head and by their ears We also have 4 small children who have never been hurt by the pigs. Treat them with respect and they will do the same for you... also when they get too big to handle call the butcher

Becky


----------



## ericajune

Well I am tremendously glad I found this thread.. I know nothing about pigs, but I am always driving by a neighbors house with a pot belly pig and today I was thinking it might be kind of cool to have one in with the chickens... um... apparently not LOLOLOL... 

thank you so much for the info!!


----------



## carolinagirl

Years ago we had pigs.  I had a sow that was a huge sweet pet.  She even let me sit with her while she delivered her litter of piglets.  I really enjoyed that sow.  But we also had a boar hog.  He was a whole different story.  We had him in a pen that we though was very secure.  One spring morning I looked out torwards the pasture and was puzzled that I didn't see any goat kids running around like normal.  I started checking the various goat enclosures and found torn fences and blood.  In the last pen, I saw the hog with the last of my goat kids in his jaws.  That hog had broken out of his pen and had killed and eaten over a dozen baby goats during that night (I did find most of the hides he left behind though).  He didn't injure any of the does though, just the kids.  I was so sick and heartbroken.  that hog left our property that day and I had no baby goats that year.


----------



## theawesomefowl

I still like pigs! And not just for the bacon! You aren't changing my mind!!
Even if they eat you, pigs also eat all of your kitchen scraps and turn it into bacon.


----------



## carolinagirl

I like them too....I just don't trust them.  They are fantastic at disposing of garden excess as well as kitchen scraps and converting it into meat.  And they are pretty cute too, at least for a while.


----------



## foxywench

ive been around a small number of pigs in my life...and honestly theres only 1 breed i could ever imagine trusting myself to own and thats the GOS.

i was raised with potbellies and GOS as well as a number of mixed meaties...
the mixed meaties i wouldnt even trust them as far as i coudl throw them...they seemed to be ok some times but other times just not nice.

the vpb, well they were funny "little" pigs (i personally dont belive in the teacup fads...im involved with dogs and i knwo what goes into making "teacup" anything...not safe, not healthy, and most grow just as big as thier "normal" sized bretherin...
the vpbs were generally "nicer' than the meaties but i still never trusted them enough to be in there alone with any of them, even when bottle fed.  they were smart, most of them knew many tricks and even enjoyed human company...but i always said they had PMS, even the sweetest one would just have days where they wanted to bite your head off for no aparent reason.

the Old spots however, i dont know if it was just a case of good pigs, good well rounded raising, (both parent and bottle raised) but they never seemed to have a "bad day"  they loved belly rubs and unlike other pigs id been around they actually seemed to ENJOY human company...these are not LITTLE pigs by any definition of the word, but they seemed to think they were.  they were just like the vpbs, eager to learn tricks, and very inteligent, LOVED belly rubs ect.
again, dont know if it was the breed, the way they were raised or just good luck, and i wouldnt hav etrusted them with kids or "small" people simply because they were BIG piggies, but, of the breeds ive been aorund there the only breed id personally want on my farm...(plus they make VERY good back bacon and typically arnt as hard on the land lol)

honestly though, with you being "unsure" id deifnatly not suggest getting ANY pig...these are inteligent animals with strong instincts and WILL take advantae of situations if they think they can...and with someone they KNOW is afraid of them...well youd be trampled in no time...


----------



## Drk_wlf

My friend who is a veterinarian and has loads of info on everything animal related says there are stories of pigs eating the dead off battle fields during the civil war. I have 2 pigs, one who is over 500lbs, she can get pushing and mouthy at times when I go to feed her but she has never taken a chunk out of me. She was raised as a pet inside until she got to big and the family that had her gave her to us to use for breeding. 

My boar is about 8mths old and we've had him sense he was a piglet. He is very playful and tends to throw his body around so I trained him to back up and wait until I put his food down. 

I am also super careful not to give the pigs anything with meat in it. I was told that if they get a taste for meat that is when they start to get super aggressive. 

Pigs are big animals and it is their size that makes them so dangerous, but I find their moods and behavior easier to read then my ram. I know when one of my pigs are in a mood and I need to not dally with feeding them, my ram will be happy one moment and the next he will be charging and I will be throwing myself over the fencing to get out of the pasture. 

I love my pigs but they are definitely not pets and I have a healthy respect for what they are capable of, but I also have a healthy respect for the fact my dog could rip off my face if he so choose as well.


----------



## theawesomefowl

I LOVE GOS pigs! I'd love to get a GOS sow named...Primrose.


----------



## horseymama2

I haven't had pigs since I was a kid on the farm, but my DH and I are talking about it( that's why I'm browsing this topic).  We don't have the fencing necessary yet.  I always liked the pigs when I was a kid.  I was only bitten by one once.... I was hand feeding an escaped sow trying to coax her back to her pen... She didn't mean to get me, their mouths are not shaped well for eating from you hand.     We would bring baby pigs in the house and raise with a bottle when they would develop scours (diareah), and we really enjoyed them every time.   The family favorite over the years was 'Sissy Pig' she was the runt of the litter and took longer to recover than most.  She thought she was a member of the family, she would run to meet us in the driveway when she heard the school bus every day.  She would come when called like a dog, and she loved to have her belly scratched!  She would turn her tummy side ways until both feet on one side left the ground, then fall over grunting the whole time in sheer joy.  Pigs are fun and interesting creatures.   God help you if they get loose and don't want to get back in their pen, they have an advantage and are made to use their whole body for leverage.  Sows can be very protective mothers, and demand careful handling and respect, but in all the years we raised pigs I was never frightened of them.  For some one new to pigs I would get a weanling or two of a smaller breed to raise, this gives you a chance to get comfortable with them before they get to big.  I am also planning to train mine to load while they are small so it will be easier to haul them to slaughter when the time comes.


----------



## shawn MN

THEY R NOT GOING TO EAT YOU!!!! They might nibble on your pants leg once or twice just to see what it is until they get to know you. Now if it was a big starving boar in the wild I wouldn't think twice of getting the heck away from it. He might not eat you but he would tear the heck out of your leg! Pigs are very friendly. Even pigs who live on huge hog farms. It's not unherd of ( more back in the day then now) that if you fell in the pig pen they would start biting you. But not so much now.


----------



## Hillsvale

horseymama2 said:
			
		

> I am also planning to train mine to load while they are small so it will be easier to haul them to slaughter when the time comes.


Ya, right.... 

We have a sow and a boar raised from babies (they are both just a year).... she let us sit in with her with her litter 10 weeks ago, we have caught her babies for castrate or sell... did she get a bit upset, of course she did... her babies was squeeling like the exorcist but she was quick to calm down. How would you feel if someone picked up you infant by the leg?

Our boar... we weighed him the other day is 550 pounds of snorting slime.... he is seperate from the sow while she has her babies and when you go into his pen if he can't see you (in his hut or off in the woods) he will come roaring through the woods and screach to a halt when he sees its you, god help a stranger I think. He can get agressive when he's randy but a smack in back of the ear works wonders... sometimes a push.

Pigs necks and snouts are extremely strong, they can pick a grown man up off their feet.... that being said, 

Valuable tip #1 - don't turn your back to a pig when you are between it and the feed trough... you will be sitting on their back because they take the most direct route to the food. 

Love my pigs... but they are NOT pets.


----------



## animalfarm

Although I hate the electric rope fencing, it decays too fast,  I use one strand in the pig training area. It is very visible and they learn to  associate it with getting zapped. I then tie a piece to a short stick and stick it in the back of my waste band behind me when carrying the pigs their food. They stay clear and respect my space without me ever having to do a thing.  Because they have learned patience when following a bucket of food, I can lead them any and everywhere I want at feeding time and if I call pig, pig, pig they come running. They only hear that if there is food.


----------



## CESpeed

I agree that any animal will behave the way it is treated.  I have great respect for animals and I have never had a serious incident.  I am glad I came across this thread; it is very educational.

I was thinking of getting a bred sow but after reading this, I think I'd be better off with a baby so I make sure it's loved on from day one and less likely to be mean.  This way, I'll know how it was raised.  

The million dollar ?????:  What is the youngest I could buy a pig without having to bottle feed it?  Or would bottle feeding make it mroe connected to me and less likely to turn?


----------



## outlawfarmer

I can only tell you our 2 bit my kids leg and left a bad bruise.  I was ready to kill, but realized it was done on accident. They pull on anything interesting, old feed bags, tarps, and ropes. So when she had on her little colorful skirt they tried to pull on it and play but got her leg through the skirt. If I hadn't played tug of war putting up a tarp one day I wouldn't have known about this habbit.  So I taught her and brother to kick the if.they get too close and seem to be disrwspectul. She now gwtsthen to lay at her feet for petting. So just remember the y can take a finger off but if treated right, they just want to be treated like a dog...


----------



## 77Herford

If your in the movie Hannibal, yes they will kill you, lol but in all seriousness they can be dangerous if poorly treated.  They are rather intelligent animals.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh for goodness sakes!  Dogs can be dangerous, Cows can be dangerous, Horses can be dangerous, Goats can be dangerous, sheep can be dangerous if they are not trained and socialized properly.  You can get seriously injured or killed by any one of those animals.  

I raised pigs when I was a kid.  From the time I was ten until I was 17.  I loved them.  They were clever and they were very curious animals.  YES they are strong.  Yes they are powerful.  Yes they CAN be dangerous if they are not trained carefully and if they are not socialized.  I was never bitten, trampled, stomped or threatened by my pigs.  I was squished between the gate and the fence once, because Bacon wanted a scratch and I didn't get out of the way fast enough for him to get through the gate, but I wasn't hurt.    I didn't stick my hand in the trough when they were eating.  They have pretty powerful mouths.  But I slipped and fell in the pen a couple times and they usually walked over, sniffed me and pushed me out of the way.     

But if they are socialized, and trained, they will be fine.  They are omnivores.  They eat meat.  They have been known to hunt.  Keep them fed or they will hunt live prey.

If you are afraid of them, stay away from them and don't get any.


----------



## Hillsvale

outlawfarmer said:
			
		

> I can only tell you our 2 bit my kids leg and left a bad bruise.  I was ready to kill, but realized it was done on accident. They pull on anything interesting, old feed bags, tarps, and ropes. So when she had on her little colorful skirt they tried to pull on it and play but got her leg through the skirt. If I hadn't played tug of war putting up a tarp one day I wouldn't have known about this habbit.  So I taught her and brother to kick the if.they get too close and seem to be disrwspectul. She now gwtsthen to lay at her feet for petting. So just remember the y can take a finger off but if treated right, they just want to be treated like a dog...


Kicking isn't exactly treating them right.... a light slap at the back of the ear where it connects to the skull should be enough.... it certainly is for my 550 pound boar.


----------



## outlawfarmer

Im willing to bet a 5year olds kick with rubbwr boots on doesnt hurt 150lb animal too much.  Certainly less than getting bit by one again.


----------



## greybeard

Lions and tigers and pigs Oh My!

Sorry--I know it's a legit and serious question.  There's all sorts of lore on the internet regarding people being eaten by pigs, and tho I am sure it has happened, it's a rarity.  Some say, tho I have been unable to find any stats verifying any of it:

"Did you know that more people are killed and eaten by pigs each year than are struck by lightning"
"More people are killed and eaten by pigs in the USA than are killed by sharks the world over"

I've read countless news articles in my lifetime about people being killed by lightening and sharks (I was struck by lightning myself when I was 15) but I have never read a single news account, or seen one on the 10 o'clock news regarding anyone being killed and eaten by pigs. So evidently, I stood a greater chance of being hit by lightning than eaten by pigs.

Considering the billions of pigs that have been raised thru out just the modern age of agriculture, and so very few instances of anyone being killed and eaten by them, I would say the liklihood of you being killed and eaten is extremely remote. 

from Elmer Kelton's novel _The Good Ol Boys_:

"Let's gut shoot Burt and leave him for the hogs"


----------



## Hillsvale

outlawfarmer said:
			
		

> Im willing to bet a 5year olds kick with rubbwr boots on doesnt hurt 150lb animal too much.  Certainly less than getting bit by one again.


Outlaw, I simply pointed out your comment on respect and that pigs just want to be treated like a dog... I don't kick a dog or a pig, sheep, goat... name your critter. You also said child... I have a child, he just happens to be 180 pounds and 6'3". Little children grow up to be big children and if they are taught to kick young that will be their method of defence. I get you don't want your child to be bitten whether by a dog or a curious pig but there are other ways of dealing with this IMO.. but it is just that My Opinion.

Greybeard...   ! On that note it also sounds like you'd have a better chance of being killed by a dog than a pig.... who'd of thunk it, even with the US wild boar issues.


----------



## greybeard

Dunno--I've never been bitten by a dog, tho I have been snakebit 2 years ago this month. (copperhead). Obviously I didn't die, but I wanted to. It really really really hurt.
Pigs don't worry me none
Been shot at, shot up, shot down, hit by lightning and snakebit and still kickin'. . (I need to go to Vegas.)


----------



## Queen Mum

greybeard said:
			
		

> Dunno--I've never been bitten by a dog, tho I have been snakebit 2 years ago this month. (copperhead). Obviously I didn't die, but I wanted to. It really really really hurt.
> Pigs don't worry me none
> Been shot at, shot up, shot down, hit by lightning and snakebit and still kickin'. . (I need to go to Vegas.)


  you make me


----------



## 77Herford

greybeard said:
			
		

> Dunno--I've never been bitten by a dog, tho I have been snakebit 2 years ago this month. (copperhead). Obviously I didn't die, but I wanted to. It really really really hurt.
> Pigs don't worry me none
> Been shot at, shot up, shot down, hit by lightning and snakebit and still kickin'. . (I need to go to Vegas.)


I've been bitten by dogs, lol.  I use to train them.  More people die by Dogs than Pigs.  Though Hog confinement pigs in my experience are mean and will happily bite you.  I don't really blame them.


----------



## kstaven

It's a little more than lore than pigs have eaten people. We had a serial killer up here that fed years worth of victims to his pigs.


----------



## outlawfarmer

I wonder how that ham tasted? Maybe a little salty


----------



## Hillsvale

the man was charged with killing 26 woman, that comment is disgusting.


----------



## outlawfarmer

Lighten up... They say he went bad because he used to slap pigs in the head ;-)


----------



## DuckLady

Thanks for your participation.


----------

